# With permission from Yarnspirations Easy Cable Raglan Sweater



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Per the email thread below I was given permission to share this pattern with whoever would like. 

Yes you certainly can share this pattern !!



From: Gail
Sent: Tuesday, April 05, 2016 4:42 PM
To: Yarnspirations Inquire
Subject: RE: Contact Form - Bernat A Vintage Pattern Booklet 210 Style No. 685-610 copyright 1974



Wow! Thank you so much! May I share it? Or is there a way for others to obtain this pattern?


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

That's really cool, thanks! I love the Classic style.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you Gail for obtaining the permission to share & thank you also to Yarnspirations.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Got it! Thank you.


----------



## Grandmaknitz (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesome, thanks! This definitely hits near the top of the to-do list &#128512;


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I used to have this lovely cardigan better! Thank you!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

So many good memories for all you can't beat a classic. I want to see picture $!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! What a great pattern to share, Thank You! I probably won't get to this for a while, but definitely will add it to my "must make" list.


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

That is exactly the pattern I need right now. I am trying to copy my husbands favorite cardigan that has the same pattern on it! Wow, what timing. Thanks so much.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Gaildh said:


> Per the email thread below I was given permission to share this pattern with whoever would like.
> 
> Yes you certainly can share this pattern !!
> 
> ...


I already had this pattern but may I say what a terrific person you are?!
You've made so many knitters happy, it just made this forum so much nicer.
Christine


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> I already had this pattern but may I say what a terrific person you are?!
> You've made so many knitters happy, it just made this forum so much nicer.
> Christine


4thank you that was very kind of you to say. I just wanted to help others!


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks so much. I have a niece that loves Cowl necked sweaters.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

An oldie, but goodie. Thanks so much.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

My only complaint about the actual pattern is the sizing. I don't think I could even make it for our daughter. For myself, I'd need to re-jig it so much to make to fit me, that I'll probably never do it.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, that really shows how sizes have changed over the years. Nowadays, 8-10 is a Medium, and 12-14 is a Large.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

My Mom was a skilled seamstress starting back in the 30's and one of her biggest complaints was sizing - in patterns, clothing and the variances between the two. She depended solely on measurements. I remember all her patterns having big adjustments and additions on them. She said the clothing industry was just trying to make women think they were smaller. She got infuriated with size 0 saying there was no such thing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gaildh said:


> My Mom was a skilled seamstress starting back in the 30's and one of her biggest complaints was sizing - in patterns, clothing and the variances between the two. She depended solely on measurements. I remember all her patterns having big adjustments and additions on them. She said the clothing industry was just trying to make women think they were smaller. She got infuriated with size 0 saying there was no such thing!


Your mother was right. As the US population's average girth has increased, so have the labeled sizes on garments (and patterns, I suppose) changed. It's rightly called 'vanity sizing'. Sheesh! I'm with your mom on this; carry a tape measure when shopping. Ignore what the label says, and try on despite what the label says.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you so much and thanks to Yarn Inspirations.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

I am making this sweater and have added a cable on each side on the back and adding a cable each front edge as this is design pulls in with the cables so do check the width of the back with the cables


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

Got it. Thanks so much


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I already had this pattern but may I say what a terrific person you are?!
> You've made so many knitters happy, it just made this forum so much nicer.
> Christine


Great pattern, so many will enjoy making

Gail is a wonderful person, so kind and helpful.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Have bookmarked this classic..


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you really nice pattern


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

lovely classic sweater...thank you


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

thank you


----------



## OHIOMAX (May 30, 2013)

THANK YOU Looks like a super edition to my "coats"


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice sweater - thanks!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

minniemo said:


> Thank you Gail for obtaining the permission to share & thank you also to Yarnspirations.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you!!


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

The size measurements for the size 8-10 are the same as for size 0-2 today.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I already had this pattern but may I say what a terrific person you are?!
> You've made so many knitters happy, it just made this forum so much nicer.
> Christine


Couldn't say it better! 
Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My only complaint about the actual pattern is the sizing. I don't think I could even make it for our daughter. For myself, I'd need to re-jig it so much to make to fit me, that I'll probably never do it.


Same here! So sorry...


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for asking permission. I was looking all around for this. It reminds me of a sweater my mother made for me in the 70's also. She has been gone now for 18 years. Now I can make one for my daughter.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you so much! I used to have a sweater like this and loved it!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. It is definitely a classic that deserves to be made--many times!


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Gaildh said:


> Per the email thread below I was given permission to share this pattern with whoever would like.
> 
> Yes you certainly can share this pattern !!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your efforts and generosity. I rarely like a pattern well enough to mess with cables, but I remember this pattern and have always liked it, so I am motivated ;~D. Perhaps if I ever have a situation in which dogs/DH don't constantly interrupt, I'll return to frequent projects that require concentration (I hope).


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

thank you so very much. My favorite kind of sweater.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you; I love this pattern


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

For a most thoughtful lady - THANK YOU.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Gaildh said:


> Per the email thread below I was given permission to share this pattern with whoever would like.
> 
> Yes you certainly can share this pattern !!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Got it...


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, I remember this pattern very well. I made it about that year. :thumbup:


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I ordered mine from ebay and paid around $5.00 plus shipping!!
It's a great sweater. I'm glad it's available free for all to enjoy. Aloha... Bev


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

thank you so much! i have been looking for this pattern for ever! had a white one years ago and hubby washed it in bleach and torpedoed it! thank you!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Gaildh said:


> Per the email thread below I was given permission to share this pattern with whoever would like.
> 
> Yes you certainly can share this pattern !!
> 
> ...


Gail thank you so much for sharing this pattern. You are so kind and generous to share with all of us. I also would like to thank you for all the knitting needles you sent me. I have started using a couple of them and love them.

Thanks to Yarnspirations also.
Zarinah


----------

